# Van Gogh's Starry Night - Recreation



## fondasaurusrex (May 8, 2008)

Yeah , i was really bored. 

















Products Used - 
Urban Decay Deluxe Eyeshadow - Peace, Graffiti 
MAC Eyeshadow - Crystal Avalanche , Prankster, Freshwater
HIP Cream Crayon - Intricate 
Rimmel Soft Khol Eye Pencil - Pure White
MAC Fluidline - Blacktrack
TKB Trading POP! Mica - Lemon Drop POP!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 8, 2008)

That is AMAZING!


----------



## Briar (May 8, 2008)

That is freakin' outstanding!!!


----------



## msmack (May 8, 2008)

That is incredible! Nice work!

(My SO just peaked over my shoulder and said "Wow! That's pretty good, eh!?" - he NEVER comments on my eyeshadow lol)


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_That is incredible! Nice work!

(My SO just peaked over my shoulder and said "Wow! That's pretty good, eh!?" - he NEVER comments on my eyeshadow lol)_

 
lol aww


----------



## purrtykitty (May 8, 2008)

Wow, that is fantastic!!


----------



## Lizzie (May 8, 2008)

Wth?  That's so great!  I didn't know what to expect with the title...like if you were just going to interpret it with the colors or what.  You did such a good job!  It's so creative *&amazing*!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 8, 2008)

Awesome job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kobri (May 8, 2008)

Holy *beeeeeeeep* that's phenominal!


----------



## damsel (May 8, 2008)

fantastic job!


----------



## Kalico (May 8, 2008)

That is so cool!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice work!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 8, 2008)

Totally Cool...very creative!!!


----------



## breechan (May 8, 2008)

Wow, this is one of my fave paintings and its really really cool to see it on your eyelid! Fantastic job of it too!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 8, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## mreichert (May 8, 2008)

SO awesome and creative!! I love it!


----------



## OohJeannie (May 8, 2008)

Wowww! I frickin love it!


----------



## Brittni (May 8, 2008)

Soo neat! You should try Anime Eyes next! (where you shut your lids and have it look like your eyes are open cuz it's anime eyes... seen it on YouTube once )


----------



## mslitta (May 8, 2008)

That is so flippin cool. You are too talented.


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (May 8, 2008)

You are sooo creative!!! This is great!!!


----------



## hr44 (May 8, 2008)

WOW... I'm speechless... that is amazing.


----------



## metalkitty (May 8, 2008)

Well, hot damn do you have some skills in precision!? Are you a traditional artist?


----------



## kaliraksha (May 8, 2008)

Wow, I don't think I could even paint that on a canvas and you did it on your eyes with makeup! How incredibly talented are you!


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 8, 2008)

Aww thank you all .


----------



## clamster (May 8, 2008)

wooowwww thats creative


----------



## alwaysbella (May 8, 2008)

nice! you did a hell of a job


----------



## simplykat (May 8, 2008)

wowwwww that's amazing! i love it!


----------



## ashleydenise (May 8, 2008)

So awesome!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 8, 2008)

that is awesome.. you got some great talent!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 8, 2008)

Wow that is so damn creative! At first I thought it was the Empire State Building


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 8, 2008)

Oh wow! That is so cool!


----------



## sinergy (May 8, 2008)

thats awesome!!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 8, 2008)

That's fantastic, this is one of my favourite artworks.


----------



## RaynelleM (May 8, 2008)

*wow!! … that’s beautiful and so amazing that you fit so much detail onto your eyelid!!
*


----------



## happy*phantom (May 8, 2008)

That's way cool! I know that it's so difficult to apply a scripture or any other form on the eyelid. One needs lotsa patience and talent. Therefore I'm absolutely impressed by your WOA that's not forever like Gogh's canvas. It's a real pity!


----------



## velvett21 (May 8, 2008)

That's just about the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## lizardprincesa (May 8, 2008)

*Wow! You are amazingly Creative, & your technique with detail is absolutely awesome! Fantastic!

 xxCherylFaith*​


----------



## NadiaD (May 8, 2008)

WOW - just plain wowness factor. Amazing! I may have to steal this idea for fancy dress at one point lol.

Thankyou for brightening up my day!

Nadia x


----------



## flowerhead (May 8, 2008)

that's so cool sweetie


----------



## n_c (May 8, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## MakeupTrollop (May 8, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 8, 2008)

Wow, this is AWESOME!!!  WOW!!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 8, 2008)

~~~!!!wow!!!~~~


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 8, 2008)

That's cool!!!


----------



## asianjewels (May 8, 2008)

Stunning! Even Van Gogh would be proud of this replica.


----------



## MissChriss (May 8, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 8, 2008)

This is *SO* beautiful!!!!


----------



## supernova (May 8, 2008)

Wow that is the coolest thing I've ever seen!!! Great work!


----------



## sofabean (May 8, 2008)

wow! i'm impressed! it looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## glassy girl (May 9, 2008)

WOW ur awsome that is soo kool.


----------



## Shannyn (May 9, 2008)

I really love that painting! You did an amazing job wow!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (May 9, 2008)

WOW!! so amazing!


----------



## Distinque (May 9, 2008)

that's crazy....awesome job


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 9, 2008)

that is freakin' cool!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 9, 2008)

WOW ! That would be my new avatar ....=)


----------



## Khalia25 (May 9, 2008)

Woooooow!!!


----------



## Sonsireegemini (May 9, 2008)

Wow is all I can say


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 9, 2008)

wow this is so different. very creative, love it!


----------



## oooshesbad (May 9, 2008)

awesome!!!!


----------



## Nadeshda (May 9, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2008)

Very creative! Love it girl!!


----------



## jj_chu81 (May 9, 2008)

OMG! that's so cute... ^_^


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 9, 2008)

wow this is so cute, perfect and unique and creative. great job!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (May 9, 2008)

Aw, that's so cute! Starry Night is one of my favourite pieces of art, my mum thought I was a freak when I asked for a print of it for my bday when I was about 8 lmao.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 9, 2008)

HA! WOW!

How freaking cool is that?

Very talented.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 9, 2008)

Holy wow.  I'm speechless.  That's incredible!


----------



## tendresse (May 9, 2008)

oh dayummmm I am totally humbled, thats freakin amazing!


----------



## toby_is_cute (May 9, 2008)

WOW!!! This reminds me of the people who paint on the head of a pin. This is awesome. I love Van Gogh.


----------



## mimibrowneyes (May 9, 2008)

that is really creative!!


----------



## eenerkwak (May 9, 2008)

OMG that is so fucking cool!! It looks like really good and detailed for the space u had to work on


----------



## mistella (May 9, 2008)

oh thats pretty!


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (May 10, 2008)

that's amazing!!! phenomenal.


----------



## Patricia (May 10, 2008)

wow wow wow!!! fantastic!!!


----------



## delidee32 (May 10, 2008)

That awesome


----------



## darkishstar (May 10, 2008)

Wow, amazing! And so creative!


----------



## swt_int3ntions (May 10, 2008)

incredible!


----------



## iheartcolor (May 10, 2008)

COOL!!!  I love it!

-lauren


----------



## starangel2383 (May 10, 2008)

oh my god! you have no idea, but that is my absolute favorite piece of artwork ever and the fact that you have recreated it onto your eyes is just freaking awesome! i am in awe of that, it is too cool.


----------



## yummy411 (May 10, 2008)

absolutely amazing! thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## thezander (May 11, 2008)

I actually gasped when I saw this. You got some real talent! Amazing.


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2008)

That is so creative!  You did a lovely job!


----------



## BBJay (May 11, 2008)

That is nothing short of amazing. You are very talented.


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 11, 2008)

That looks so freaking cool.


----------



## Jade1012 (May 11, 2008)

Dear God that is AWESOME! You have got to send a picture of that to the Louvre museum or something.. that is just spectacular!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (May 11, 2008)

awesome job!!


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## sharronmarie (May 12, 2008)

all i can say is WOW!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (May 13, 2008)

This is ridiculously intricate and amazing. GREAT job!


----------



## indaco (May 13, 2008)

you are a genius!!!!!!...ovation...


----------



## versace (May 13, 2008)

i really cant beleive,you are real artist!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 13, 2008)

wow that is such an original idea


----------



## kristakamikaze (May 13, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## angeluv009 (May 13, 2008)

I can't believe that you did this so well! OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## angeluv009 (May 13, 2008)

I can't believe that you did this so well! OUTSTANDING!!! This is one of my favorite pieces of art. bravo to you and your makeup and artistic skills!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (May 13, 2008)

Hollllly shit!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 15, 2008)

All Hail To The Queen!!!


----------



## infernalmachine (May 15, 2008)

THAT IS REALLY AWESOME.... wow... i can't believe you fit it all, too!


----------



## benzito_714 (May 16, 2008)

show off! this is really cool. you are very talented and you appreciate art  in all forms. love it!


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (May 16, 2008)

olol wow! =)


----------



## Divinity (May 16, 2008)

Wow!  SO cool and great job!!


----------



## htwoo19 (May 17, 2008)

cool!


----------



## lsperry (May 17, 2008)

What a beautiful creation and talent

 Quote:

  Starry, starry night
Paint your palette blue and grey
Look out on a summer's day.....
by CHLOE AGNEW


----------



## jillybean (May 17, 2008)

OMG, that is AMAZING! My favorite painting, too!


----------



## mmitsjojo (May 17, 2008)

it looks awesomeeee


----------



## firemagician (May 17, 2008)

tha0s amazing!!! you got some seriousl talent here! looks like something straigh out of a magazine


----------



## Schneeweisschen (May 17, 2008)

This is so unbelievable creative... looks truly wonderful.


----------



## KTB (May 17, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!! That's freakin' awesome!


----------



## bgajon (May 18, 2008)

OMG!!!! If you create such a masterpiece when you're bored... what do yo do when you're inspired?? Beautiful work!! Congrats!!


----------

